# L'affare luttazzi



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

se ne parla ormai da giorni: pare che il 30% del repertorio di luttazzi sia copiato da autori stranieri.la nota ancor più stridente è che lui ha sempre sottolineato con grande enfasi che detestava chi si appropriava delle sue battute.per me è piuttosto deludente venirne a conoscenza vista la stima che ho sempre avuto del suo lavoro
http://ntvox.blogspot.com/2008/02/luttazzis-plagiariezed-jokes.html

http://www.torrenthound.com/torrent/a3b789f78851bd9b77134311db5d8b5ac2554775
http://video.unita.it/media/Politica/Luttazzi_copia_Parte_1_1395.html

http://ntvox.blogspot.com/2010/05/censura-bugie-e-videotape.html


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto anche io... A dire il vero non è che mi facesse ridere:unhappy:

Mi fanno più ridere i comici che scopiazza:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva l'intreccio di "contaminazioni" è più complesso :mexican:: io stessa - nel periodo della sua trasmissione Satyricon - ho notato che una buona percentuale delle sue batture era copiata "word for word" da quelle di David Letterman nel suo "Late Show". Mi incazzai parecchio al periodo. 
Da lì ho smesso di seguirlo, in futuro si vedrà...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto anche io... A dire il vero non è che mi facesse ridere:unhappy:
> 
> Mi fanno più ridere* i comici che scopiazza*:carneval:


Ah bè vedo che non me ne sono accorta solo io :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Minerva* l'intreccio di "contaminazioni" è più complesso* :mexican:: io stessa - nel periodo della sua trasmissione Satyricon - ho notato che una buona percentuale delle sue batture era copiata "word for word" da quelle di David Letterman nel suo "Late Show". Mi incazzai parecchio al periodo.
> Da lì ho smesso di seguirlo, in futuro si vedrà...


di che? se hai letto i collegamenti  luttazzi è ben sputtanato dai suoi stessi fans ...più chiaro di così...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di che? se hai letto i collegamenti  luttazzi è ben sputtanato dai suoi stessi fans ...più chiaro di così...


chiedo venia hai ragione ho letto malissimo!
comunque sì me n'ero accorta da anni che copiava troppo e alla lettera le battute dei vari comici...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> chiedo venia hai ragione ho letto malissimo!
> comunque sì me n'ero accorta da anni che copiava troppo e alla lettera le battute dei vari comici...


complimenti.io ho sempre abboccato  come un 'idiota credendolo geniale; mi è scaduto non tanto per i plagi ma per le giustificazioni puerili


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti.io ho sempre abboccato  come un 'idiota credendolo geniale; mi è scaduto non tanto per i plagi ma per le giustificazioni puerili


Non le ho lette, cercherò sul Web.. ma per caso ha tirato fuori scuse 
tipo: "E' una congiura per screditarmi" o "Tutte fandonie"?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

questo risponde ad uno dei fans che gli chiede conto di una battuta integralmente copiata.







Ciao Daniele,

mi sono ultimamente imbattutto in Emo Philips e nelle sue battute, eccone alcune:

"Well, I've always wanted a wife, and she's always wanted to be a citizen..."

"I used to think the brain was the most fascinating part of the body. Then I thought, Look what's telling me that."

"Houses make strange noises at night like creak, groan and "Emo, I'm going to kill you." ...So I remembered what my mother told me, "Whenever you feel afraid just whistle a happy tune... [whistling] ...then I felt a hand around my throat and a voice said, "Thanks. I thought I'd never find you in the dark.""

"People come up to me and say, "Emo, do people really come up to you?""

“I ran three miles today. Finally I said, "Lady take your purse."”

E Drew Carey:

“You know that look women get when they want sex? Me neither”

Uhm potresti spiegarmi come mai queste battute compaiono anche nei tuoi monologhi?

[mia firma]

Risposta di Luttazzi: 13/03/2006 ----------------------



molti comici americani hanno battute mie, da quando collaboro con Comedy Central e HBO. L'ultimo è Jay Leno, che il mese scorso ha detto una decina di battute di Tabloid, opportunamente modificate per il pubblico USA. ( *Quella dei comici è una congregazione internazionale, come ce n'è una per i maghi. Come entri a farne parte? Ti trovano loro. A me è successo dopo "Barracuda*". )

Buona giornata.

Daniele

p.s.: la battuta che attribuisci a Drew Carey in realtà era per un altro comico, che gliel'ha passata.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

insomma è già da anni che glielo chiedono... (2006) 
comunque ho trovato su Forum Spinoza una serie di battute esilaranti (non tutte ma molte sì) proprio sul caso Luttazzi, ecco il link: http://forum.spinoza.it/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12872


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

... si ma questo non l'ha copiato a nessuno 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKys3jTuvZo


:rofl: :sorriso: :rofl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Sinceramente non mi tocca se uno mi fa ridere perché estremamente o mediamente creativo.
Del resto amo le cover...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2010)

a me toccano la disonestà e la scorrettezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me toccano la disonestà e la scorrettezza.


Disonestà?
Uno fa uno spettacolo ...può citare anche shakespeare senza dirlo...
Poi non ho avuto neanche voglia di leggere contestazioni e risposte.

A me piace molto Alta marea, l'ho sentita anche in inglese. Non so se sia di venditti e poi tradotta o il contrario ...ma mi piace lo stesso.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAVxAQq5f9k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqsG1t7RoU


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Disonestà?
> Uno fa uno spettacolo ...può citare anche shakespeare senza dirlo...
> *Poi non ho avuto neanche voglia di leggere contestazioni e risposte.*
> 
> ...


 ho capito.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2010)

anche a me è calata la voglia di rispondere ma mi pare ovvio che autori viventi *andrebbero (vanno, per legge)* citati e magari pagati visto che di questo vivono.


----------



## Sgargiula (11 Giugno 2010)

Non lo so, un conto e' una cover, altro conto e' il plagio...al di la' di Luttazzi che non mi e' troppo simpatico in ogni caso, se fossi uno dei plagiati mi girerebbero le palle a ventola:unhappy:


----------

